# Pics from work today!



## Beegers (Mar 3, 2006)

Took the camera to work with me today...In no particular order:






My partner doing her thing...





Straight St in Paterson, NJ....isn't very straight at all. In fact one end is good for drugs and murders.





CAWFEE!!!!





One of the nursing homes we transport to and from quite often.





Dialysis center we are in almost everyday with people.





Oral fixations while at work.





The prison mobile for 50+ hours a week.





Locked my partner out of the rig.










Me and Ava...sweetheart darling sooooo funny!





Me and Tony, a sweetheart to work with and very goodlooking too.










My very sweet and very hot dispatcher who just came back from surgery.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 4, 2006)

Our company has a no cameras - no recorders policy.   They threaten to fire anyone who takes any type of camera or recorder on a shift.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 4, 2006)

*Thanks for sharing the pics, Beegers. It looks like you really enjoy what you're doing, and the people you're with. I'm not sure what the policy is on the service I'm on.....it never occured to me to bring a camera. My guess would be NO. For the FD I'm on, we occasionally take pics, but go to great lengths to omit identifying info of people.....or vehicles (license plate #'s) if we're doing an extrication. Besides, in the middle of a crisis, taking pics is the last thing I think of doing.*


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 4, 2006)

Great pics, looks like you have a good time at work  If I ever feel like putting my face on I'll get updated pics of the family and post them here. One day...lol


Just a little hint, I have this avatar partly because that's what I look like when I go out (at night, not to the grocery store)...real EMTish huh? By the way I'm older than she is and I had the look first dammit...she's copying me!


----------



## MMiz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cool pics!

Working BLS do you pretty much stick to the BLS transfer stuff?


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 4, 2006)

Your rig wants its windows washed.


----------



## Jon (Mar 5, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Our company has a no cameras - no recorders policy.   They threaten to fire anyone who takes any type of camera or recorder on a shift.


Without cameras, we wouldn't have NEARLY as much fun at the yearly banquet...


----------



## Beegers (Mar 5, 2006)

We have DriveCams in our rigs at work.

No one said I couldn't bring a camera. We were just having a good time a work that day.

My rig WAS washed at the start of the shift.


----------



## WannaBEMT (Mar 5, 2006)

Cool pics, I enjoyed them


Jenn


----------



## CaptainPanic (Mar 5, 2006)

nice pics I hope that if I get hired I can get a pic of me in uniform, Im not much for pushing the limits at a new job.

Im due for my panel interview tomorrow AM at 10, :shock:

CP


----------



## WannaBEMT (Mar 5, 2006)

Good luck Captain!  Sending good vibes your way!

Jenn


----------



## Jon (Mar 5, 2006)

Good luck, Cap't.

As for Pics..... I've got a PhotoBucket site full of photos, mostly taken at work and the squad.


----------



## WannaBEMT (Mar 5, 2006)

What is the link Jon?

Jenn


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 6, 2006)

If any of you guys ever need web space to host some photos, let me know.

/me owns a web hosting provider.


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 6, 2006)

Beegers said:
			
		

> ...My rig WAS washed at the start of the shift.


 Yeah, doesn't that suck about snow? You wash your car/truck/whatever, then drive out on roads wet with melting snow mixing with road salt, it gets sprayed up by the vehicles in front of you, and not long after washing your vehicle it looks dirty again. You can see the same pattern on that blue Camry in the dialysis center photo.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 6, 2006)

I used Photobucket for my personal photos and by buddy 67 there has an awesome site w/ pics on web shots. I would put something like that up w/ pics of my former Cadillac collection, but I'm too cheap to foot the $39.99/month bill!


----------



## Jon (Mar 6, 2006)

Photobucket is free.

My site is http://photobucket.com/albums/d57/jblatman/ - look at the different photo albums


----------

